# *New* Roux FMC Competition



## Hazel (Apr 4, 2018)

The old thread has pretty much died, so I'm remaking it! The process will be a bit different though.
I'll post a scramble here every week, or around a week. You get 60 minutes to find the most efficient solution you can using only the Roux method. Advanced Roux techniques (like EOLR) are allowed, but no FMC-specific techniques. NM blocks are allowed. Also, no using Cube Explorer or similar to help you. *Please provide your solution in a spoiler* with a link to the solution in alg.cubing.net. It will be scored in STM (M moves count as 1 move and so do double turns).
The winner of each week/round will be put on a "leaderboard". Each round when I post the result and new scramble I'll post a picture of the top 10 spots.

*Round 1 Scramble: R2 D' R U' L B D2 R F U' L2 D R2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F*


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 5, 2018)

F’ U B’ R’ D F’ R’ D2 R F2 R2 U L2 B L B’ L’ l’ U l’ U2 l U M’ U2 l U l’ U R2 B2 R F2 R’ B2 R F2 R U2 M’ U M’ U M U’ M U’ M U2 M B2 M B2 M

What I do for a speedsolve.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 5, 2018)

Spoiler



x2
B R2 B' R F2 U F' // FB-centre (7/7)
U' R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R U' R' // SB (12/19)
U L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL (8/27)
u M' E // fix centres (3/30)
x' U2 M2 U2 F' // LSE (4/34)
a.c.n

Pretty much the same as the first solution I found, except that that finished with u' M u followed by a slightly longer LSE.



help how do I rue, my solution has only three slice moves


----------



## Hazel (Apr 5, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> F’ U B’ R’ D F’ R’ D2 R F2 R2 U L2 B L B’ L’ l’ U l’ U2 l U M’ U2 l U l’ U R2 B2 R F2 R’ B2 R F2 R U2 M’ U M’ U M U’ M U’ M U2 M B2 M B2 M
> 
> What I do for a speedsolve.


Could you edit your post to put the solution in a spoiler and put the total number of moves?


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 6, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Could you edit your post to put the solution in a spoiler and put the total number of moves?



No need, it's a DNF: https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=F-_U_B-...R_U-_L_B_D2_R_F_U-_L2_D_R2_D_L2_B2_L2_D2_L2_F


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

I suck haha


----------



## Hazel (Apr 15, 2018)

This is late, but round 1 of the competition is over! The winner is xyzzy with a 34-move solution!
Here is the current top-10:


----------



## Hazel (Apr 15, 2018)

Round 2 scramble: R' B D2 R B U2 F' D2 R F2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 L' D'

Good luck everyone!


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 16, 2018)

Are scrambles from a different orientation allowed?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 16, 2018)

R' U R U' D R' D2 R2 D2 R' U L' U' L U M U' M2 L B D L D' L B' L U r U' r2 D' R U R' D r2 U r' M U M U2 M U M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' D2 M D2 M

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R-_B_..._M_U_M_U2_M_U_M_U-_M-_U2_M_U-_M2_U-_D2_M_D2_M


----------



## Hazel (Apr 16, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Are scrambles from a different orientation allowed?


You have to scramble in the standard WCA orientation, which is green on the front and white on the top


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 16, 2018)

Aerma said:


> You have to scramble in the standard WCA orientation, which is green on the front and white on the top


The scramble orientation doesn't really matter, actually. You just need to make sure your solution starts in the same orientation as whatever scramble orientation you used. White-top green-front is just a useful Schelling point.

Edit: And my submission (found in 58 minutes, wew):


Spoiler



D R' D2 U' F L2 F' // FB (7/7)
U' L' U L' U' l' U' L2 U' l2 L U' L // SB (13/20)
U M2 U' // edge control (3/23)
r' U L U' R U L' // CMLL (7/30)
U' // LSE (1/31)
a.c.n

Niklas + insanely lucky LSE saves the day again. It's actually possible to shave two more moves by just doing CMLL then LSE in the usual order, but I ran out of time, so whatever.
D R' D2 U' F L2 F' // FB (7/7)
U' L' U L' U' l' U' L2 U' l2 L U' L // SB (13/20)
R' U L U' R U L' // CMLL (7-1/26)
M2 U' M // LSE (3/29)

Backup (40 STM):
B' R D' L B2 L F' D // FB (8/8)
y2 x' M2 U' R r U' R U' R' U' R2 U R U' R' // nonmatching SB (14/22)
M' U M U // edge control (4/26)
R' U r' B2 r U' r' B2 r2 // CMLL (9/35)
U2 r' U2 M' U2 // 4c+align (5/40)


Assuming a linear trend, by next week my solutions will have _negative_ amounts of slice moves…


----------



## Elo13 (Apr 24, 2018)

Is 42 allowed?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 24, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> The scramble orientation doesn't really matter, actually. You just need to make sure your solution starts in the same orientation as whatever scramble orientation you used. White-top green-front is just a useful Schelling point.
> 
> Edit: And my submission (found in 58 minutes, wew):
> 
> ...


You smashed me ..


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 24, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> You smashed me ..


Getting lucky isn't a crime 

That said, the point of FMC is to find short solutions, so you don't always have to stick to the first thing you find. (In fact, you most likely _shouldn't_; it's rare to not find something better.) Here's a slightly shorter LSE for your solution: U2 M' U2 M R B' R' S R B R' S' U'. Not a conventional Roux solution, but I don't think it's stretching the rules too much.

Your SB solution is… interesting. The block preservation weirdness you did strikes me as a waste of moves. This is what I assume a standard SB solution might look like (5 moves shorter than yours):
R' U R U' D R' D2 R2 D2 // FB (9/9)
x' y2 U' R U' R r2 U2 r2 U' R U r' U' // SB (12/21)


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 20, 2018)

Aerma said:


> *Round 1 Scramble: R2 D' R U' L B D2 R F U' L2 D R2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F*


This solve doesn’t count ‘officially’ , I am just doing the second attempt for fun.


F' e R F R2 B2 U2 L2 d'
R U'R U' R2 U' r' U' r2 U M U M' U' r'
U2 F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' U
U’ M U M 
To be continued when I have more time...


----------

